# Hoyt Alphaelite Speeds



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Whats speeds are you getting with a 27" draw ? Bow weight ? Arrow weight ? Cams ?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll let you know this weekend. But the AlphaElite only comes with the Fuel cams, which I don't know why anyone would want to change cams. The Fuel cams are smooth and have an excellent wall.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

ttt


----------

